# If you had to try one Zymol wax, what would it be?



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I lean toward glasur, but Titanium look quite interesting too.

Vintage look like a good deal considering the refill for life and the braging right but I rather get a sample from someone instead at this moment. ( just bought SW mystery and crystal rock) and I think Blacklabel beats it.

So let say, atlantique, destiny and anything lower..


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

ZYMOL SOLARIS every time. shame they sold out, have money here waiting.










http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolsolaris.aspx


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Glasur is an extremely good wax at its price point, immense beading and sheeting:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ste T said:


> ZYMOL SOLARIS every time. shame they sold out,


 Show me someone who bought it. I won't be holding my breath while you try to find a genuine owner...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Zymol best wax is..a SWISSWAX..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've only ever owned (or tried for that matter), Carbon and Titanium, and I still love and rate both. Would like to try a bit of Vintage one day though, just to quantify the gap between the bottom ones and the top ones in the range.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

oooh, I have my sample of vintage to try out! 

thinking of putting it on the Jeep  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

If the OP sends me a PM with his details, I'll drop some Titanium in the post for him to try. I've got a 3/4 full pot here that I can take some out off. All I'd ask is he drop a couple of quid in a charity pot.

Fish


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Used to have Titanium, it's ok for the price but I have used better for cheaper if you get my drift. Glasur is the best value for looks IMO,


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fish said:


> If the OP sends me a PM with his details, I'll drop some Titanium in the post for him to try. I've got a 3/4 full pot here that I can take some out off. All I'd ask is he drop a couple of quid in a charity pot.
> 
> Fish


Top offer:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fish said:


> If the OP sends me a PM with his details, I'll drop some Titanium in the post for him to try. I've got a 3/4 full pot here that I can take some out off. *All I'd ask is he drop a couple of quid in a charity pot.*
> 
> Fish


If he's going to do that than can I suggest the link to the DW one: http://www.justgiving.com/Bill-Rogers

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Car Key said:


> Show me someone who bought it. I won't be holding my breath while you try to find a genuine owner...


 I always say this..

there is no way in hell 1 million quids worth of wax was sold and not a single person is bragging about having it and showing it off on any detailing site anywhere (other than tongue in cheek claims to have it.)

its a good marketting ploy.. but false imho.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Zymol Ital i am impressed with....


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

frankiman said:


> I lean toward glasur, but Titanium look quite interesting too.
> 
> Vintage look like a good deal considering the refill for life and the braging right but I rather get a sample from someone instead at this moment. ( just bought SW mystery and crystal rock) and I think Blacklabel beats it.
> 
> So let say, atlantique, destiny and anything lower..


IMO, you have wasted your money on the two Swissvax waxes that you have purchased,as either Zymol Atlantique,or Destiny are better.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Glasur, FTW


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I use Titanium on my car , find it nice to use beads well , seems to have reasonable durability :wave:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Glasur :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

waxy said:


> IMO, you have wasted your money on the two Swissvax waxes that you have purchased,as either Zymol Atlantique,or Destiny are better.


Your kidding me yea? You think Destiny and Atlantique are better than Crystal rock? Ive used Atlantique 5 or 6 times and have used 3/4,s of a tub of destiny which i do like that was until crystal came along and has given me an allround better look ,application , removal and durability. How much crystal rock have you used and over what time? He certainly hasnt wasted his money... I have both small quantities of Royale and Vintage and would even say its better than these also. To be honest the zymol waxes in the Guru report came out pretty poorly down the lower end but destiny wasnt included. I personally like the zymol range but for allround abilities there isnt anything that touches crystal.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ste T said:


> ZYMOL SOLARIS every time. shame they sold out, have money here waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry I got the last 5


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For myself, if i had the money plus more advanced detailing knowledge, it would be Glasur and crystal rock...

The only zymol product i have tried is cleaner wax from Halfords, but its thats made by Turtlewax, so that does not budge in.... its a decent product, performs very well.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Your kidding me yea? You think Destiny and Atlantique are better than Crystal rock? Ive used Atlantique 5 or 6 times and have used 3/4,s of a tub of destiny which i do like that was until crystal came along and has given me an allround better look ,application , removal and durability. How much crystal rock have you used and over what time? He certainly hasnt wasted his money... I have both Royale and Vintage and would even say its better than these also.


No Mark,i'm not kidding,as i said IMO i think both Atlantique,and Destiny are better,just my opinion based on what i like personally.I received a sample of crystal rock as a gift,used it on 6 cars,don't get me wrong,it's a nice wax smells lovely,very easy to use,i just prefer the Zymol's.I had Mystery,and sold it,and my original Best of Show is only for use on other peoples cars,as again i don't care for it personally.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok i suppose thats fair comment based on what you like..


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Glasur... Heard too many good things about it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm more interested in SV waxes to be honest. 
My source tells me Zymol more blingy, and SV more deep and wet. 

If I had to buy a Zymol, I'd get the holiday sampler #2!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought one of the Zymol sampler kits last year containing Carbon, Titanium and Concours. I've only used the Concours and really like it. It's lovely to use and adds a nice wet look and lasted about 3 months.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

glasur gets my vote :thumb: great wax and well worth the money


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Have only tried Glasur from the Zymol range and I highly recommend it.

Apply it by bare hand, buff right off and get ready for your paint to look some shades deeper and hotter than when you had it delivered.

Durability wise I wax every month or so, therefore no worries for me. I would guess that coupled with a mild shampoo and potent qd that 2 months would be easily achievable.

Look for it on international eBay. It is a steal if you bring it from the US.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

waxy said:


> IMO, you have wasted your money on the two Swissvax waxes that you have purchased,as either Zymol Atlantique,or Destiny are better.


If that your opinion thats ok,
however i worked with Destiny,Atlantique,and..Crystal rock,
CR is in a differnt and much higher league from the zymol waxes,no doubt about it.


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

I have Concours and loves it ease of application, look, and water behaviour.

And the pot is a work of art IMO. Looks great sitting on my shelf.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> If I had to buy a Zymol, I'd get the holiday sampler #2!


but what happens if I really like the way the atlantique looks? I'd be afraid that it would be 'that' good.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Ste T said:


> ZYMOL SOLARIS every time. shame they sold out, have money here waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on loL!!:lol:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for all those comments wasnt expecting that much of replies haha!


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Zymol waxes get everyone lathering up, normally in a good way  .


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Ste T said:


>


There's a group of oil barons in Dubai (all living in the same street) that did a group buy that exhausted the entire production run. I know, it sucks.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

InvaderZim said:


> but what happens if I really like the way the atlantique looks? I'd be afraid that it would be 'that' good.


buy the sampler 3 and see if it's still good! :lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ch96066 said:


> Have only tried Glasur from the Zymol range and I highly recommend it.
> 
> Apply it by bear hand, buff right off and get ready for your paint to look some shades deeper and hotter than when you had it delivered.


Been there, done that. Paint ended up with THE most awful RIDS from his claws, and he took a bite out the spoiler. Never again!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Forty.
Thousand.
Pounds.

{chortles}


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Been there, done that. Paint ended up with THE most awful RIDS from his claws, and he took a bite out the spoiler. Never again!


:lol:....Pedant alert


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

If money were no object I'd have Royale, in the real world I'd have Glasur.


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Only tried Titanium & I love it!:thumb: It's almost gone now though so may try Glasur.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Car Key said:


> Been there, done that. Paint ended up with THE most awful RIDS from his claws, and he took a bite out the spoiler. Never again!


Let alone the hair left all over . Well spotted ty.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Carbon


----------



## SAABIN (Nov 30, 2008)

If you can get over the degassing, Concours gives rather stunning results. Especially on flat black! Deep and wet.......just how I like it!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Glasur is the only one I have used so I'm no wax oracle. But glasur is awesome imho. Smells great,dont need to use much,it sheets water like a dream and its a lovely wet look. When you look at the likes of best of show (which by all accounts is very good) its 85 quid more. 

My pot is 85% full and tried to buy another full pot as a stock pile, glasur is perfect imho. I probably won't buy another wax to be honest.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Zymol Vintage.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a follow-up.. I bought concours and glasur..

not sure if atlantique or destiny is really worth more than concours/glasur.. maybe the next step will be vintage.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I wanted to try Vintage and managed to get a 4oz sample of someone on here few year ago.

Still got a fair bit left, but being honest I can't tell much of a difference between Vintage and Colly 476s. 

It really is all in the prep...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The only zymol wax that i didnt try is royal,that one id like to try.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used Concours and Vintage and thought they were both excellent. I'd like to try Glasur as a lot of people rave about it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Funnily one of the best finishes i got was with z3.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Z3 as in Zaino, Marc? I was considering a bottle for my single stage paint in a few months.

Edit: apologies, never realised Zymol released a 'z3'


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Z3 as in Zaino, Marc? I was considering a bottle for my single stage paint in a few months.
> 
> Edit: apologies, never realised Zymol released a 'z3'


No Zymol wax..


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Really want to try glasur tempted to get some with Xmas money, shall I shan't I


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I got some Glasur for the holidays - bought direct from Zymol USA, with 25% off, so only paid $75 (~GBP 50)


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:O how much is postage though from the us?


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Didn't have it sent here - had it sent to my aunt in the US, then my parents will bring it home when they go there next month. Postage from Zymol was free, and I don't think my parents will charge me anything to bring the wax home , so no charge  Only problem is, I have to wait about two months before I get my hands on the product...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahhh I see, is it even worth looking at postage to the uk?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got hold of glasur so that will be my first step on the zymol ladder after giving a few of the sv's a run i fancied a change


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure mate - wouldn't hurt anything to check it out on their site, but when you factor in shipping costs and customs duties, the cost might go up a fair bit.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

R0B said:


> Just got hold of glasur so that will be my first step on the zymol ladder after giving a few of the sv's a run i fancied a change


Just commented on your post in the Christmas thread lol.
You rate glasur as highly as cristal rock? If so it defo going on order .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

umi000 said:


> Not sure mate - wouldn't hurt anything to check it out on their site, but when you factor in shipping costs and customs duties, the cost might go up a fair bit.


Probably end up just as much as buying over here


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

Vintage An excellent super premium wax. Zymol traditionally has 2 25% off sales a year plus refills makes it a bargain.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

feslope said:


> Vintage An excellent super premium wax. Zymol traditionally has 2 25% off sales a year plus refills makes it a bargain.


really? how can we be aware?


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

frankiman said:


> really? how can we be aware?


I may have spoken too soon. This is available in the USA I don't know about the rest of the world. You can to zymol.com and register with the site, you will then receive sale notices from Zymol. Zymol US runs promotions several times a year with the 25% off usually just before Christmas and sometimes in the summer. Sign up, get the notices and ask your distributors to honor them.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes we don't get the 25% off over here unfortunately!

Glasur and Vintage are the gems in the range for me.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

feslope said:


> I may have spoken too soon. This is available in the USA I don't know about the rest of the world. You can to zymol.com and register with the site, you will then receive sale notices from Zymol. Zymol US runs promotions several times a year with the 25% off usually just before Christmas and sometimes in the summer. Sign up, get the notices and ask your distributors to honor them.


im in the usa.


----------

